

Show HN: Try our new recipe guessing game - kevt

http://www.knapkins.com/guess_games<p>Our goal is to make recipe discovery fun and social.  We just pushed a minimal version of a recipe guessing game yesterday and would love to get some feedback on it. Would also appreciate feedback on the rest of our site as well. Thanks!
======
gilted
When I copy pasted that link (clickable:
<http://www.knapkins.com/guess_games>), it redirected me immediately to the
feedback page.

One comment I'd make is that you should make your game urls more human/seo
friendly. Instead of <http://www.knapkins.com/guess_games/2>, make it
something like <http://www.knapkins.com/guess_games/spaghetti-romano>

